# Got the plugin but how do I use it?



## wcameron (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been downloading some plugins - particularly Jeffrey's export to smugmug preset. I've set up an account on smugmug but I can't figure out how to use the preset. I feel like an idiot. Is there a tutorial somewhere?

wcameron


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 9, 2008)

w, you mean which:

1) can't get it installed?
2) it's installed, can't figure out how to use it?


----------



## wcameron (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry I wasn't clear. I have it installed. No problem, the site shows how to do that. I just can't figure out how to actually export my images to SmugMug.

Thanks for your help.

w


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi w

I don't use the smugmug plugin myself, but you should be able to select the plugin from the top of the export dialog where it usually says 'export files to disc' and enter your username and password.  There are other options too, but that's the basic idea.


----------



## wcameron (Nov 10, 2008)

I checked that out but I can't find it anywhere. If I try to export to disk (File-Export) I only have the option to export to a disk. There is a Plug-in Extras folder under the File menu but it really only allows me to set an "upload flag" There is no option to actually perform the upload. I'm puzzled.

wcameron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2008)

This is where I'd be expecting to see it... that bar at the top should be a menu in 1.4.1 if I remember rightly.


----------



## wcameron (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks all. I found it. I scoured the website where I downloaded it and eventually found it. You right Victoria. I would have never thought to click on the title bar to find a drop-down menu - kind of like hidden goodies in video games. 

I appreciate everybodies help.

wcameron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL  I don't think they intended the export dialog to have easter eggs in it!    Yeah, that one caught me out to start with too, if it makes you feel any better!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 10, 2008)

Caught me too the first time .....


----------



## wcameron (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks. I don't feel as dumb now. It's not exactly intuitive but once you figure it out it works like a dream.

Cheers

wcameron


----------

